# Mister Deity



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 24, 2010)

For those of you who are religious but can take a joke, and of course for those who think religion is a crock...Mister Deity.


http://www.youtube.com/user/misterdeity

Make sure you check out Mr. Deity and the Hard Wire and Mr. Deity and the Skeptic.  Hilarious!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 25, 2010)

It is a splendid series, one that I think I've linked to here before (certainly in the Staff areas at least ).

It lifts the lid on many of the things that are worthy of serious consideration within the canon of Christian faith but doesn't so in a nasty way.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been a faithful follower for a few years now. Great show.


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 25, 2010)

Aside from the comedy, the acuity of the focus on religious issues stems from the fact that the writer was a Mormon biblical scholar, before he finally had to leave as the inconsistencies stacked up and his co-performer in chief (and now wife) is still a devout Christian.

The irony that she plays the Devil is a great delicacy .  As is she ... {blush}


----------



## Ken Morgan (Mar 25, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> Aside from the comedy, the acuity of the focus on religious issues stems from the fact that the writer was a Mormon biblical scholar, before he finally had to leave as the inconsistencies stacked up and his co-performer in chief (and now wife) is still a devout Christian.
> 
> The irony that she plays the Devil is a great delicacy . As is she ... {blush}


 
What? Brian Dalton is dating Amy Rohren? No!
I though Ann was married to someone else?
I thought I read she was an atheist?
Sources Mark, I need sources!! 
Oh and Ann is simply stunning!


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 26, 2010)

If you Google up material related to Mr. Deity you should find a link to a piece they did at some Atheist convention or other relatively recently.  I can't point you to it at present as Works Net Nannie says "No!" but in it Brian speaks of his wife's Christian beliefs (or at least I think he does, I was too busy being interested, laughing and, occasionally drooling when Amy was on screen :lol:.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

'I think I'm just gonna head home'


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2010)

:roflmao:
:roflmao:

"People believe in witches, demons, wedge strategies..."


----------

